# SquirrelMail Left_main not showing up for users

## esherrouse

Hello and thanks before hand  :Smile: 

I have recently installed SquirrelMail on my Gentoo box and it actually seems to work fine remotely and locally for sending.  I have yet to fully switch over from my other mail system because i need to get the bugs (or my lack of knowlege) ironed out first.

Right now I am stuck on something that may be bleeding obvious to someone else and that is the left_main.php portion aka the Folders Section on the left of the user mailbox is not showing up for any users... I can however log in as root and it shows up.  This makes me think it is a rights/priv. issue, but I have tried tweeking here and there and nothing seems to work. I have also not seen anything here or on the squirrelmail.org site which addresses this.

If anyone has a clue then please let me know, because I have been digging around to the point where I am stumbling over myself.

Again, I am suspecting this to be obvious, but at this point I am not seeing it.

Thanks again...

esh

----------

## esherrouse

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks,

esh

----------

## whit

 *esherrouse wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Right now I am stuck on something that may be bleeding obvious to someone else and that is the left_main.php portion aka the Folders Section on the left of the user mailbox is not showing up for any users... I can however log in as root and it shows up.  This makes me think it is a rights/priv. issue,

 

Odd. Probably not rights since the rights determining whether a page can be displayed are generally those of the hddpd daemon, not of the user. The SquirrelMail I run is from the 1.2.8 tar - not the Gentoo'ized version - and not on Gentoo for that matter. It doesn't have any such problem. It's easy to hand install it. Maybe if you tried that and compared the two? I suppose it could also be some setting in php.ini which is hindering the pass-off of the user's login to the menu frame - but can't imagine why it would affect "root" differently since root is just another user to Squirrel - no special status. Are you trying the logins from the same machine/browser?

----------

## esherrouse

I am using the same System to log in as root as well as my various users and root is the only  one that actually has a left frame.

I tested this remotely as well and had the same results.

I will look into moving up to 1.2.8 or 1.2.9... Are their any specific tweaks that i should be aware of.. with Gentoo etc.

Thanks

esh

----------

## Torg

Try this:

chown -R apache:apache /home/httpd/htdocs/squirrelmail

Squirrelmail needs to be owned by apache to work right, from my experience.

-Torg

----------

## esherrouse

Squirrel mail is already set up as apache:apache ...

any other thoughts?

esh

thanks again...

----------

## Torg

Every file?

Cause the -R will recurse the dir and get all of em.  

my left_main.php is found in $wwwroot/squirrelmail/src/left_main.php

It's owned by apache:apache on this install.

I'd double and triple check that =)

-Torg

----------

## esherrouse

As it appears ....

   1 apache   apache      11461 Nov  4 12:05 left_main.php

I am also currently upgrading to 1.2.9 .. just to see if that makes any difference.. not that it should.

But at this point..  :Smile: 

Thanks

anything more ? ready and willing to try it

esh

----------

## esherrouse

Now that i have 1.2.9 installed I am getting this error:

Preference file, ../data/root.pref, could not be opened. Contact your system administrator to resolve this issue.

This is with root attempting to log in... Have not had that issue before.

The only difference this time was that i tried to move the data files out from the webtree for security.. looks like it is secure, if that is in fact the same file.

thoughts?:

esh

----------

## esherrouse

Ok.... not sure exactly what happened, but with the 1.2.9 version installed I suddenly had all of my squirrelmail dir/files ownership changed to an account that i never really use.. which was rather strange.

BUT... after changing everything back to correct owners etc, I am now getting mail from my Pop account and things are looking up.. now to see if my other users can get the same...

so far 1.2.9 is looking a LOT better than 1.2.7 did.. ie the Gentoo-ized version

esh

----------

## esherrouse

Ok.. I logged in as another user.. and the Left Main did not even error out at first.  It was just empty white void...

Then after a bit.. this came up:

Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in /home/httpd/htdocs/squirrelmail/functions/imap_general.php on line 99

Any thoughts?

esh

----------

## Torg

Ok... I have a couple thoughts for you.

1)  Do the users have a ~/.maildir?  (If not, su to that user, and type maildirmake ~/.maildir)

2) Check the permissions on $wwwroot/squirrelmail/data.  Mine is set to drwxr-xr-x.

3) The prefs files, are in that data dir.  Owned by apache, and set to -rw-------.

----------

## esherrouse

It would appear that all of the proposals you have suggested are in place... There was one place where I had more rights than you did, but not something that would really harm the functionality.

I have a question about the home/username/.maildir file however.

Should the username dir be owned by the individual owner ? or by root?

Just noticed that..

Thanks again

\

\esh

----------

## Torg

The .maildir is owned by the user, with default perms of drwx------ 

That maildirmake command I gave you, when run as the user, will make the correct folders, with the correct permissions automagically.

It's a hassle getting all this setup, but it's worth it in the end =)

I've got courier/apache/squirrelmail/fetchmail/maildrop/spamassassin all working together to make a spamfiltering webportal for my email, it's total ownage =)

-Torg

----------

## esherrouse

Well.. I attempted to run the command you gave and it reports that the .maildir is already made.

I also confirmed that the .maildir is owned by the user

I also have the /home/username directory owned by the username...

But I am eager to see how this all falls together..

I just attempted to reaccess my SquirrelMail with a user account (not admin) and I am getting this error in the left frame...

Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in /home/httpd/htdocs/squirrelmail/functions/imap_general.php on line 77

but do not see anything in the script that suggests an error out..

thanks perpetually and again  :Smile: 

e

----------

## Torg

Hmm... could be a long shot... but one worth exploring... do you have your IMAP server started?  Is it specified in the ./configure process of squirrelmail?

For courier, it's:

/etc/init.d/courier-imapd start (You might have to rc-update add courier-imapd default to use that though... You'll want it to load at startup anyway.)

to start it.

and the config command is in

/home/httpd/htdocs/squirrelmail/

type ./configure in that dir, and check the server options section, to make sure it's looking for the right server type.

also, as long as you don't have any mail in the .maildir for the user yet.  I'd delete the .maildir and recreate it with the maildirmake command.

cd /home/username

rm -rf .maildir

su - username

maildirmake ~/.maildir

-Torg

----------

## esherrouse

Torg... thank you for that last suggestion... Remove .maildir and start over ....  it worked!

I now have a left frame!  for my users!

I am going to test in a few other accounts but at this point, it is looking great!

Now all i have to do is get these SMTP errors to go away ...

Thanks again !!

esh

I might track you down again and see how you have the rest of your box set up, if you do not mind.

[/quote]

----------

## Torg

Another tip... the SMTP errors are from your cron.

add:

MAILTO=""

to the beginning of the crontab to make that go away.

Sure, feel free to look me up for the rest of the config.

My email is

torg (AT) fuckmicrosoft (DOT) com (perfect for this forum =P)

----------

